# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن عرض الترخيص المصرفي

## سالي جمعة

*لائحة بشأن عرض الترخيص المصرفي

البلد** سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص* *ب م 11/11/77* *النوع* *لائحة* *تاريخ م** لا يوجد* *تاريخ هـ** لا يوجد* *عنوان النص* *بشان عرض الترخيص  المصرفي* 
*
*
*استناد*
*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  المادتين 4-02ر2 ، 4-05ر2* من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 .

قرر مجلس  المحافظين ما يلي : 

* المادتين (53) و (56) من القانون  المصرفي 114/2000*
*المادة  1**على كل بنك او فرع لبنك يزاول العمل المصرفي في السلطنة ان يعرض في جميع الاوقات الترخيص المصرفي الممنوح له في مكان ظاهر في مقر البنك او الفرع . ان عدم عرض الترخيص المصرفي سوف يعرض البنك لاي من الجزائين التاليين او كلاهما معا : - 

ا ) وقف عمليات البنك او  الفرع المخالف 
ب) دفع رسم كعقوبة لا يزيد عن رسم الترخيص وذلك عن كل يوم عمل لا  يقوم فيه البنك او الفرع بعرض الترخيص .*
*المادة  2**يمكن استخراج نسخ من  الترخيص بسعر يوازي الترخيص السنوي وذلك عن كل نسخة .*
*المادة  3**تنشر هذه اللائحة في  الجريدة الرسمية .* 
    				__________________

----------

